# Doing highlights at home?



## honeybee28 (Aug 3, 2008)

So I was thinking of buying the regular hair coloring kit that is for your entire hair and use it as highlights.  Then I would just use foil and a brush to apply it onto my hair.  Do you think this would be a good idea?  I have used highlighting kits like the Herbal Essence one, I choose a lighter shade of brown and it turned out yellow! I was thinking of getting this color shade for my black hair and get a sort of red color and use it as highlights...




Im just  scared of using the highlighting kits because the last one turned my hair yellow so Im thinking that the formula is stronger? or I left it on too long? I dont know what went wrong...what do you think?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 4, 2008)

Highlighting brown hair can be really tricky. I tried myself and my highlights turned copper ! If you had bad results with that one I would use a different kit. You probably did everything right its just hard to get it right with really dark hair.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 4, 2008)

my cousin did an amazing job with DIY highlights, she's generaly an artistic person and i think that helps. I'd say just follow the guidelines religiously ..the time you leave it in for, the amount you put etc. If it fucks up your hair, then take it back to where you bought it, explain, and ask why.

ALSO - are there any tutorials for home highlights on the net anywhere? it's worth a look


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 4, 2008)

i have dark brown hair and i would just buy regualr light blonde or platinum blonde hair dye (like to do you whole head) and just use that to do streaks and would just check the foils after 20 or so minutes until it was as light as i want. i have always done my own highlights bc for my whole head i end up paying 150+ everytime!


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks girls.
*RoseyPosey *thats what I was thinking.  Is buying the regular hair dye for your entire hair and buy a lighter shade and just apply it with a brush and wrap it up with foil.  I just wasnt sure if using the foil would be safe because I was thinking that the salon might have a different formula?  I would go to a salon but it is way too expensive for me, I'd rather get a tattoo hehe. But anyways I think I will try it out.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 4, 2008)

oo or you could always get the mix at sallys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i know their stuff is 100% safe with foils. I like the miss clairol dye they sell


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 6, 2008)

I once did my own highlights and they turned orange, so never again at home for me


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeybee28* 

 
_Thanks girls.
*RoseyPosey *thats what I was thinking. Is buying the regular hair dye for your entire hair and buy a lighter shade and just apply it with a brush and wrap it up with foil. I just wasnt sure if using the foil would be safe because I was thinking that the salon might have a different formula? I would go to a salon but it is way too expensive for me, I'd rather get a tattoo hehe. But anyways I think I will try it out._

 

SORRY i didnt get back to you quicker hunny. I use regular aluminum foil and i just rip it into smaller peices. like long rectangles. 

I usually do just like from my ears up around my head. i dont have a comb so i use a pen to seperate my hair lol (i know ghetto lol)

Then on the sides i take a very small section of hair, weave it, put the foil under, use a brush to apply it (bbq brush lol) then wrap it, onto the next section. the last foil i do is the one in the front of my bangs, and that is the one i check to see how the color is turning. Sometimes i will put my diffuser on my blowdryer and run it over the foils like a dryer at a salon. sometimes i have to leave it in longer, btu i never ever buy bleach, just a reallllly light blonde color. it doesnt get as super blonde as if i was bleaching it, but it gets light like a caramel blonde. but not orange. you just have to watch it and see if it is light enough.


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 8, 2008)

I would just go to sallys and get stuff I did the stuff from the boxes before and it turned out real crappy.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2008)

from someone who used to do it at home and always had jackedup looking color .... take it to the salon. its worth it for healthier, better looking hair in the long run.


----------

